# SS report 4-28 Slab fishing for white bass



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was a perfect morning to go fishing and Kevin and Nicho were good enough to take me out with them to catch some white bass.
We got anchored over them and after just a little coaching Nico was pulling in white bass as fast as Kevin I were.
Action was just great and in total I bet we caught 100 or more white bass.
We kept 56 big ones, we culled most under 15" after the first few fish, and 2 stripers that made the mark.
I have a good friend from out of town and we are headed back for more.
See you on the water
SS


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW, nice report hope the wind will stay down for the weekend.


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

glad the wind laid for ya. bet is was a magical morning!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Was a good morning, Loy. Should be pretty good for a couple days while this wind is low. Do not see anything stronger than 14 MPH for the next three days and that 14 decreases to 10. See you out there.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome catch will be on them in the morning got the day off!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

WooHoo, we all feel like we've been let out of jail! Great report SS, and I hope your friends enjoy the good times out on the lake. Congratulations
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I had a feeling you went out today. It was a very nice morning. All us poor folk had to work today. Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Loy... WTG


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

*GREAT REPORT!*

cant wait till I get geared up to go out there and find some of those fish holdin humps!


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

What area of the lake are y'all fishing?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

More fishing, a couple of more pictures. We went back found the white bass had cooled down some but the stripers were cutting up. We caught a lot right at 14" and lost many big ones. We did land two keepers, one big female about 25" and one male about 19".


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

SS did you do the shuffle, lol


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

RAYSOR said:


> SS did you do the shuffle, lol


Raysor, I could hear the toe tapping and heel clicking all the way over at my farm.

Some one asked this morning if SS went fishing today. Duh, is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I personally cleaned 70 white bass and 4 stripers today. So no one can accuse me of doing the shuffle. 
:walkingsm
I gladly did the fillet two step today. 
It was so great to fish and have no wind. 
Lester More, the fellow 2cooler who went with me this evening, and I just finished grilling some half shell zebras! Mmmmm good.
Sunbeam, I got a serious fishing Jones to catch up with.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

ah you make me sick....I came in and checked the board just to see if you hit the lake today. I knew it was a good day because I finally could throw my straps without them coming back at me. And I had a feeling the fish would be biting today....
maybe the boss will let me off early tomorrow.....I need a calm day on the lake.
good show glad you wore them out.....holler at ya soon.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sunbeam that is funny, do you really think he cleaned all those fish with his apple juice over ice, he got so good one time I almost has him do the Michael Jackson moon walk at the ranch. Haha


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have witlessness, it's true! That striper was "excellent!".


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Is the fishing really that much better down on the S end or have I lost my touch?


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

It was good this afternoon as well.. I was trying to fix a Reel and was letting out line to troll some to see why the reel kept hanging up.. Anyway I caught 4 or 5 WB while I was trying to fix the reel.. It was kinda frustrating... It was a good kind of frustration though.. Never got the reel fixed but it caught fish..


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good looking fish on the grill, SS! Thanks for the report!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a load of fish. I like pictures when they are just all piled up!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Way cool SS--gotta get out soon......................Jones City!
Gotta love the constant one after the other--Took the kidos once on WB and we had a blast!

Thanks


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice catch SS, the wind was stronger than they said it would be. Glad you got out and got on them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

RATLTRAP said:


> That's a load of fish. I like pictures when they are just all piled up!


Me too RATLETRAP! It reminds me of when i was a kid fishing with my dad and his buddies.


----------

